# Keep your surface clean with Gouramis



## Mark Evans (2 May 2012)

I've said a few times about how I keep my surface clear from 'surface scum'

One of the best additions I've had is the good old Gourami. I've had a few different types, and they all do the same job.

These ones are discreet and don't clutter up the over all look.

I think, because they are surface breathers, their actions at the surface help keep surface scum down. I've never had it when I've had these in the aquarium.


keep-your-surface-clean by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## greenink (3 May 2012)

*Keep your surface clean*

I think you also raise pipes at night to get surface agitation? Since doing that it's all a lot cleaner in my tank. My gouramis just blow bubbles.


----------



## Park (3 May 2012)

*Re: Keep your surface clean*

An airpump at night also works wonder - and at the same time provides oxygen for the plants respiration... Or else there's ADAs new surface skimmer


----------



## plantbrain (3 May 2012)

*Re: Keep your surface clean*

Or just get a wet/dry like Amano has for his personal tanks and like all my tanks, no issues.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 May 2012)

*Re: Keep your surface clean*



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> I think you also raise pipes at night to get surface agitation? Since doing that it's all a lot cleaner in my tank. My gouramis just blow bubbles.



With a busy working life that i have, its not always possible to do this sadly.   

I was a little 50/50 weather to post about Gouramis, as i expected someone to say they didnt do the same job as they do for me. It kinda disproves my theory.

For me, they have always done this wonderful job....which backs up my theory....any test kits on the market for this experiment?   



			
				Park said:
			
		

> An airpump at night also works wonder - and at the same time provides oxygen for the plants respiration... Or else there's ADAs new surface skimmer





			
				plantbrain said:
			
		

> Or just get a wet/dry like Amano has for his personal tanks and like all my tanks, no issues.



Yes, Sure there are other ways of ridding ourselves of scum, but the point about this was 'Gouramis'


----------



## greenink (3 May 2012)

Maybe you have magic ones. Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## hinch (3 May 2012)

*Re: Keep your surface clean*



			
				plantbrain said:
			
		

> Or just get a wet/dry like Amano has for his personal tanks and like all my tanks, no issues.



you use a modified marine style overflow do you not just instead of going to a sump you go through media and return straight to tank?


----------



## Antipofish (3 May 2012)

*Re: Keep your surface clean*



			
				plantbrain said:
			
		

> Or just get a wet/dry like Amano has for his personal tanks and like all my tanks, no issues.



Tom, are these silent operating or can you hear the "trickle effect" of them ?  I ask because I have my tank in the bedroom.  Also, although the wet/dry filter adds O2, does it create surface agitation, or does it keep the surface clear in some other way ?


----------



## Antipofish (3 May 2012)

*Re: Keep your surface clean*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> ........
> ...
> ...
> Yes, Sure there are other ways of ridding ourselves of scum, but the point about this was 'Gouramis'



And a much prettier way of scum eradication they are too Mark    I am seriously thinking of getting some myself.  I love the little Honey Gouramies.


----------



## Park (4 May 2012)

*Re: Keep your surface clean*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Yes, Sure there are other ways of ridding ourselves of scum, but the point about this was 'Gouramis'



Missed that  

I'm considering having some next time I'll replace fish, but how about shrimps - I've got RCS and CRS in the tank and I would be a pity if they disappeared. Do you have shrimps in yours?


----------



## Antipofish (4 May 2012)

*Re: Keep your surface clean*



			
				Park said:
			
		

> Mark Evans said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. Mark has about ten million shrimp in his tank


----------



## Mark Evans (4 May 2012)

Park said:
			
		

> I'm considering having some next time I'll replace fish, but how about shrimps - I've got RCS and CRS in the tank and I would be a pity if they disappeared. Do you have shrimps in yours?



Yes, Plenty.

I have about 40 or 50 Amano shrimp, about 20 ottos, and about 100 or so cherry shrimp, which have just bred. I have babies that are about 2mm big, and they never get devoured by the Gouramies. 

Here they are playing happily together.


shrimp by saintly's pics, on Flickr


detail1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## greenink (4 May 2012)

every picture of this tank makes me want to come round and steal it



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I have about 40 or 50 Amano shrimp, about 20 ottos, and about 100 or so cherry shrimp



how much do you think your ridiculous success is due to the size of this clean up army? And did you manage to get a job lot on those Amanos? In London that would be £125 on shrimp...


----------



## Mark Evans (4 May 2012)

Mike, it has taken time to acquire the Amano shrimp. Occasionally, buying 1 or 2 here and there. 

The cherries, I bought. 12 and they have just bred and bred. When I took the 120cm apart, I must of killed hundreds. It was impossible to catch every single one. I've had my CRS breed too. 

Of course having a huge algae crew helps. It goes without saying. I'd also like to think I've got the regime nailed. I can now start up a tank without having the dreaded 'diatom' stage. I've not seen hair algae in about 5 years, and GDA is at a minimum in most of my tanks now.... No too brush sessions for me. 

Thanks for the kind words about the tank. It does mean a lot.   

I'm getting eager to start over with the 90cm, and with this being my first 90cm scape' I'm rather fond of the dimensions.   

The 120cm still has the hardscape just sat there, but after my operation on the 23rd of this month, and my recovery time is over, I'll be bang at it with a 120cm 1-2 grow! Tank and a nice 90cm Nature Aquarium.


----------



## Antipofish (4 May 2012)

Hi Mark, how do you feel you manage to avoid the diatom stage ?


----------



## Mark Evans (4 May 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Hi Mark, how do you feel you manage to avoid the diatom stage ?



Lower light intensities Chris. On start up, I'll run the lights for 5 hours, and whether it be T5 or Halide, I'll suspend the light pretty high. 

Algae crew is a must. Ottos and shrimp. 

I've also used phos and silica remover, but whether the science behind these work, still remains to be seen. 

But in the last 3 or 4 tanks, I've been pretty much Diatom free. And to consider, prior to these aquariums, I was over run with the stuff. Life was a constant battle. Even after 3 months, diatoms still remained. I had to find a solution.

Recently, I've cut back on flow. Again, whether this contributes to less algae is still a mystery. Less flow does not mean poor distribution though. I must have good distribution, as plants grow well in all 4 corners of the tank. Even in shaded areas.


----------



## Ady34 (4 May 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Recently, I've cut back on flow. Again, whether this contributes to less algae is still a mystery. Less flow does not mean poor distribution though. I must have good distribution, as plants grow well in all 4 corners of the tank. Even in shaded areas.


Hi Mark, do you use the same configuration of inlet, outlet and distribution direction on all of your tanks.... just wondering if theres a common technique which ensures good distribution, or whether you alter it depending on hardscape etc?
Cheers,
Ady.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 May 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi Mark, do you use the same configuration of inlet, outlet and distribution direction on all of your tanks.... just wondering if theres a common technique which ensures good distribution, or whether you alter it depending on hardscape etc?



Good question...and your pretty much correct with your thoughts. 

On the bigger tank, I'll always have opposing configurations. what will change is which side I have the outlet, depending on whether I have stems, and also, which way i would like the stems to sway.

filter one... inlet rear corner/left- outlet front corner/left
filter 2...... inlet front corner/right - outlet rear corner/ right.

This way, one filter will take in the water of the second filters outlet...quicker. 

Smaller tank, I'll use spray bar, pointing 45 degrees down. left wall, with the inlet on the same side.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 May 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> ilter one... inlet rear corner/left- outlet front corner/left
> filter 2...... inlet front corner/right - outlet rear corner/ right.



You can see it here....


last-time by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34 (4 May 2012)

Thanks Mark.
interesting that you have different methods for different sized tanks. Do you find 2 filters necessary to get good distribution on larger tanks, and you can compensate on the smaller tanks with a more distribution efficient spraybar return BUT with a higher comparative lph turnover? I imagine you may get better/more even distribution with two smaller capacity filters on a larger tank (or a hardscape heavy tank) than with one large capacity filter as this ensures more even flow throughout irrespective of hardscape? Plus a less 'frantic' looking tank than with one huge LPH one! 
I suppose you have to really think about the flow and how youre going to use it depending on planting and hardscape, trying to maximise efficiency but keep it even throughout. This also has made me aware that simply copying a technique may not achieve the same results, as again flow/distribution is clearly tank specific and needs consideration.....  :arrow:  penny dropping!!


			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> On the bigger tank, I'll always have opposing configurations.





			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> This way, one filter will take in the water of the second filters outlet...quicker.


 Im presuming again    that this helps with co2 distribution as youll only run one inline diffuser?... so the return (with c02) is then directed at the outlet of the second filter which takes in c02 rich water and redistributes to the opposite side of the tank.
Just trying to see how your managing the distribution thing, as you are having great success all over your tanks   

Back to the Gouramis, they effectively do the job of an airstone or surface agitation by 'little but often'  breaking of the surface 24/7. A much more pleasant addition than my bloody airstone, and quieter!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish (4 May 2012)

Cheers Mark.  So when you say smaller tank, you mean your 90cm ?  Or do you mean when you do 60's ?  Im currently running my 2078 pro3E with a full length spraybar along the back, but pointing horizontal rather than 45d down and I am thinking I must be losing a LOT of CO2 that way.  Would you recommend keeping the spraybar config as is but deflecting down like you say (lets face it, most of the tall plants in a scape, mine included, will be at the back; so there is no need for the CO2 to go horizontal and then down the entire height of the front glass when it could just go diagonally down right?) OR would you think that using the side walls with the spraybar along the side would be better ?

When you run two filters, are they both about equal flow output  ?  

Thanks for all your replies.  In some way it is helping mere mortals like me to get my head round all this.  

And I LOVE the theory of diatom avoidance.  I wish I had done that from the start but don't think I am getting them now.  Although I do still see some dirt on my plant leaves and I cannot believe its "dirt" it has to be some form of algae.  My water is crystal


----------

